# Help on schwinn autocycle



## ratdaddy (Dec 21, 2010)

I found this frame out in my shop and thought about trying to gather up some parts for it.it would help if we knew what year it is.serial # is n4114.any one with info or parts please pm me thanks.i have the correct wheels fenders and maybe a fork.but if you have something i need please lmk


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 24, 2010)

help with year please


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 25, 2010)

*prewar frame number.*

Assuming that you know for sure that your frame is a prewar by its telltale features.
Your frame could be a 1936 if it has large irregularly stamped digits, or it could be a 1938 if it has small closely stamped digits.

Good luck with your project. Take your time and have fun with it.


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

it has the large numbers


----------

